# Breeders in Southeastern Va.



## shrooon (Oct 17, 2012)

I am new to the site and wondering if anyone knows about a breeder in Yorktown Va., recommended by the Tidelands Poodle Club. Her name is Jane Carroll and she is a mini breeder. I am in desperate need of a cold nose to love!


----------



## fantastic poodle (Sep 8, 2012)

Orangecrest Minature Poodles 757*258-9322 is the info off their website.

this forum- 52 weeks of sandy from may2012 and thread called help finding a show quality pup from july 2011

google orangecrest minature poodles and bunches of great things come up / lots of champions from that line.


----------



## shrooon (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you for the info.


----------

